# 07 MAX FRONT DRIVERS SIDE WOOSHING NOISE HELP!



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

What's going on everyone haven't been here in a while.

Alright so i'm usually pretty good with finding noises and fixing them but i can honestly say that this one is beating the crap out of me.

it's coming from the front of the car drivers side.

it's a woosh/scrubbing sound. i hear it when i'm coming up to a full stop. or when i'm making a fast right turn and i slighty tap the brake.

or when i drive around in a circle steering to the right.

it does NOT happen everytime only ever once in a while but sometimes it gets a bit louder.

i have replaced my pads, rotors, shim plates and i have bent back the backing plate. and nothing still there.

the only thing i have not replaces is the axle but at 600 bucks for a CVT axle i don't know how far i want to take it.

i'm not sure if anyone has had this problem before.

if you have please help me out ! or at least give me a few ideas on what it could be so i can check them out and hopefully take care of this really annoying sound. thanks a billion.

oh and btw. someone mentioned an ABS sensor. but i have not had any experiences with these before..... have you ?

THANKS IN ADVANCE ! cdmorenot


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey there,
Sounds like a tough one.
I had a 2003 Maxima awhile back which would make a weird
jut-jut-jut noise which was kind of soft, but really fast.
And, it would make the noise only when making a full stop
while turning left, or while turning left, accelerate hard, then
tapping the brakes. It turned out to be rust buildup between the
axle and wheel bearing. I cleaned it out and lubed with Molycote
and it took care of it.
Also had a 2005 Maxima which would make a very intermittant
and soft shoooosh noise from the driver lower front suspension
area. Only happens on right turns over bumpy roads while
going about 20-40 mph. Turned out to be the foam block inside
the driver's fender, behind the fender well cover, which came
off of its adhesive and started moving/rubbing against the body.
I hope this helps.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for your help. i took apart the car the other day cleaned up the rust build up and lubricated it. and i haven't heard the noise yet.

I'm crossing my fingers here but if i don't hear it in the next couple of days you were on point.

thanks for your help ! 

i'll follow up soon.


----------

